# slow feeders?



## goldenrule3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi , 
I'm wondering if anyone has a problem with their chi eating too quickly? If so, where did you find a slow feeder bowl small enough for them? Every slow feeder I find is way too big and my dog would have no problem gulping the food around the plastic nubbies.

I guess maybe this isn't a common issue with small breeds since I have looked EVERYWHERE!! Any advice how to make him eat slower, or make my own slow feeding solution somehow?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I haven't seen any slow feeder bowls that would be small enough. Have you tried feeding more frequent meals? Same amount, just split into more meals.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't have this problem with my chi's personally, but I know there are others here who have (forgive me, but I don't remember exactly who...). 

If I remember correctly, one solution was to scatter kibbles at feeding time around the floor. It slows them down because they have to run around to eat them, they're not all in one spot. 

Another solution would be something like the KONG Wobbler: KONG&reg Wobbler™ Dog Treat Dispenser and Feeding Toy - Summer PETssentials - Dog - PetSmart
You would fill it with however much kibbles they are to have at meal time and they have to work to get them out. 

Hope that helps a little


----------



## goldenrule3 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have 3 chihuahuas so spreading it on the floor would create quite a chaos!! He only eats about half a cup a day, 1/4 in the am and 1/4 at night. He's at the right weight, his bowl is as far away from the others as possible. I do have a Kong I could use, I will try it , I'm worried that the other dogs will be wondering why Simon gets to play with his food though...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

For some reason I want to think someone also tried a wide bowl, like a pie plate? And put about a half inch to an inch of water in it, enough to make the kibble float, and then their dog had to fish the kibble out if the water. The extra water is good with kibble anyway, but it's just another way to slow them down a bit.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sterling eats his food really fast also. I add water to my dogs kibble to help them from becoming dehydrated and it makes them have to slow down their eating. Maybe you could try putting golfballs in the food dish so he has to move them around to get to the food.


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

My moms Pom was debarked at the puppy mill I rescued him from so he chokes easily. Our vet told her to put his food in a muffin pan so he couldn't gulp it down.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenrule3 (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks everyone!! i was putting water in his food to slow him down but the vet told me not to since it meant the kibble wouldn't clean his teeth and he hates getting his teeth brushed so it helped to have the crunchy kibble clean his teeth a bit. but i'm thinking that slowing down his eating trumps nasty molars. anyway, thanks so much!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I had this problem with my two sisters. It was awful, I purchased the bowls at Petsmart. They are big but was the answer. It took about a week, thay are now normal eaters. The bowl worked for both of them!


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Jiminy said:


> My moms Pom was debarked at the puppy mill I rescued him from so he chokes easily. Our vet told her to put his food in a muffin pan so he couldn't gulp it down.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


.......

Sorry to be a bit off topic, but I have never before heard of a dog being 'debarked.' Is that an actual medical procedure? What problems might it cause besides eating difficulties? Sounds inhumane to me.


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Debarking was new to us. My mom had a Pom that lived to be 16. When he died she was crushed. A month and a half later our vets office took in 25 dogs from a puppy mill because the owner died. Raylan stole my heart the day I saw him. He appealed to me. I noticed he didn't bark. I thought it odd because they all were wild. Anyways he came home and never barked. He had swallowing problems and breathing issues. After he healed from being neutered we took him to the groomers. She is from the UK and has run a kennel and groomer business for years. She is the one that told us about Debarking before the vet confirmed it. He was taken by the owner and they shoved something in his throat(like a small pipe) and damaged his vocal cords. He has so much scar tissue in his throat. She told us this method is sometimes common with shady breeders. The vet confirmed this happened. After speaking with the vet and researching Debarking I learned this. There are some vets that will perform the procedure. They will put the dog to sleep and cut the vocal cords. Some people do it because the live in apartments and their dog must be silent so they can stay. I also read it maybe performed on a dog from a pound because it makes it mite desire able. This procedure is controversial. It's also but spoken about much. Some vets aren't familiar because it's not something many do. I do not agree with it at all. It angers me to think of thus beauty being done this way. Sorry for the lengthy post.
View attachment 36489



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Go to the link and read this info. http://www.naiaonline.org/articles/article/debarking-bark-softening-myths-and-facts


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

This one is detailed and out lines complications https://www.avma.org/KB/Resources/Backgrounders/Pages/Canine-Devocalization-Backgrounder.aspx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

goldenrule3 said:


> thanks everyone!! i was putting water in his food to slow him down but the vet told me not to since it meant the kibble wouldn't clean his teeth and he hates getting his teeth brushed so it helped to have the crunchy kibble clean his teeth a bit. but i'm thinking that slowing down his eating trumps nasty molars. anyway, thanks so much!!


Eating kibble won't thoroughly clean a dogs teeth. Just like us eating cereal doesn't clean our teeth. It may help remove surface debris, but it will not remove plaque or bacteria like brushing does. 
Instead of brushing you can try a spray or gel like PetzLife that you just spritz into their mouth and it will work with their saliva to break down plaque and tartar and keep their mouth clean. Or give some nice bones to exercise their jaw and scrape their teeth at the same time, keeping them nice and clean 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenrule3 (Aug 17, 2013)

i still brush his teeth, i just can't do a very good job since he moves and pushes me away the whole time. i'll look into the spray, thanks


----------

